# Li-Ion suppliers/retailers



## hybrad (May 24, 2008)

speculawyer said:


> This thread is for telling where you found your Lithium Ion batteries.
> 
> Know any more places? Please share!


jungle motors
http://shop.junglemotors.com/catego...56BAEEC72F1537FE40F.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=2

hybrad


----------



## jorhyne (Aug 20, 2008)

www.rechargeablelithiumpower.com

Has good prices on PSI cylindrical cells.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

how about cheaper Li-ion batteries...


----------



## tiger762 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Ice,

I have a large quantity of packs of 18650's. I don't want this to sound like an ad, so if you want to, you can email me at [email protected]



ice said:


> how about cheaper Li-ion batteries...


----------



## Headway Victoria (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi All, This is Victoria, I am a member of E.S, and now I got this forum , and I joined in . I hope that we can share all about the EVs.

We produce and sell LiFePO4 lithium-ion battery cells and packs, if you are interested, please contact me.

Thanks!
Victoria


speculawyer said:


> This thread is for telling where you found your Lithium Ion batteries. Here are a few places:
> 
> http://elitepowersolutions.com/products/index.php
> http://www.everspring.net/txt/product-battery-pricing.htm
> ...


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

A few more retail sources added to the OP . . .


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

speculawyer said:


> Edit: Two web sites added to this original post (OP). Keep em' coming!


www.skyenergy.com.cn 

0.35/wh


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

Technologic said:


> www.skyenergy.com.cn
> 
> 0.35/wh


Were you able to buy batteries directly from them? 

I'm trying to make a list of places where you can buy batteries from, not the actually battery manufacturers. But if you can buy batteries directly from them, they do belong on the list.


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

speculawyer said:


> Were you able to buy batteries directly from them?
> 
> I'm trying to make a list of places where you can buy batteries from, not the actually battery manufacturers. But if you can buy batteries directly from them, they do belong on the list.


Yeah you can buy batteries directly from them, but they're a manufacturer.


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

Technologic said:


> Yeah you can buy batteries directly from them, but they're a manufacturer.


Interesting! So I guess you just hit the buttons to contact them directly?

I'll add them to the list with a note saying that you need contact them to buy.


----------



## lorraine (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.xhnykj.com/index_en.asp
or 
http://www.chinaheadway.com 
(This is the manufacturer of Headway Lithium Battery ,if you are interested in cylindrical LiFePO4 (cell capacity 3.2V10AH)contact me and purchas directly from us.)

NOW, we have new cell models:38140S(3.2V12AH) and 40160S(3.2V16AH)
for details,please see
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/headway-38140s-3-2v12ah-lifepo4-cell-38989.html

MSN:[email protected]
email: [email protected]



speculawyer said:


> This thread is for telling where you found your Lithium Ion batteries. Here are a few places you can buy Lithium Ion batteries from:
> 
> http://elitepowersolutions.com/products/index.php
> http://www.everspring.net/txt/product-battery-pricing.htm
> ...


----------



## milo0105 (Sep 25, 2008)

There is one more
www.haiba.net.cn



speculawyer said:


> This thread is for telling where you found your Lithium Ion batteries. Here are a few places you can buy Lithium Ion batteries from:
> 
> http://elitepowersolutions.com/products/index.php
> http://www.everspring.net/txt/product-battery-pricing.htm
> ...


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

lorraine said:


> http://www.xhnykj.com(This is a manufacturer,if you are interested in clindrical LiFePO4 (cell capacity 3.2V10AH)contact me and purchas directly from us.)


 

Again...... anyone, other than me, having trouble with this website? My browser can't seem to find it.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Works fine for me. Maybe try the English link http://www.xhnykj.com/index_en.asp


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Works fine for me. Maybe try the English link http://www.xhnykj.com/index_en.asp


 
Thanks,, that one will get me there, if I copy and paste


----------



## Powered By DC (Jan 3, 2009)

You can add us to the list www.poweredbydc.com we dont have them listed on our site but we do sell them if you contact us.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I wondered if you might be selling them and I sent you a PM inquiring but I guess you didn't see it. I'll try again or go through your site.


----------



## donmurray (Jan 21, 2009)

This company says they have 48V packs, chargers, warranties, and BMS. 48V pack comes with charger for $2,650. Two of those to get 96V = $5300 plus some heavy shipping, maybe $6K total? They mention that each cell has an internal charge bypass circuit, which seems like how it should be done. I'm not current on what's available, but this looks good.

http://www.forsenusa.com/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Those are only 30 ah packs, so multiply by 3 to get a usable 90 ah for an ev.
That brings you to almost $16K for a 96 volt pack.


----------



## lorraine (Feb 11, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Works fine for me. Maybe try the English link http://www.xhnykj.com/index_en.asp


 
Thank you a lot,I don't know some of foreign friends can't open www.xhnykj.com


----------



## chiques (Mar 9, 2009)

How can I find out where these batteries are made? 

I prefer European, Japanese or American craftsmanship.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Go to the websites and look at the addresses. Most are made in China.


----------



## chiques (Mar 9, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Go to the websites and look at the addresses. Most are made in China.



Any idea why?


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

chiques said:


> Any idea why?


sarcasm or serious?


----------



## chiques (Mar 9, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> sarcasm or serious?


No sarcasm. 

I suppose the obvious answer is because of cost. Its just nice to have quality vs. quantity some times.


----------



## Tinodesis (May 4, 2008)

I have been exchanging email with this company.

http://evpst.com/index.asp

I don't have a quote for my 72V 120ah pack yet, but they have responded promptly.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

chiques said:


> No sarcasm.
> 
> I suppose the obvious answer is because of cost. Its just nice to have quality vs. quantity some times.


I agree...not only about quality of product but about the customer service from the vendor...

what we are doing here as DIY'ers is experimental, and customer service and support is very much needed...

A company can easily hide/ignore you if they you are an ocean apart....


----------



## chiques (Mar 9, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> I agree...not only about quality of product but about the customer service from the vendor...
> 
> what we are doing here as DIY'ers is experimental, and customer service and support is very much needed...
> 
> A company can easily hide/ignore you if they you are an ocean apart....




I agree with your comments 100%, this is no longer consumer junk. These are machines to assist us and our families. Safety (which is embedded in quality and support) should never be compromised to save a few bucks. On top of all of that, it's commercial suicide for manufacturers.


Thank you for sharing your opinion regarding this matter.


----------



## Headway Victoria (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi ALL of you. I can not tell you that the Headway is the best supplier of LiFePO4 lithium-ion batteries in China now. But we have been improving. I am doing the exporting business, I am willing to listen to customers' advise, suggestions, and complaints , and etc, and pass all the feedback to our managment in order to make progresses not only in the quality but also in the services.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Obviously warranty/quality issues are the biggest concern. As you may be aware a large number of people lost money on purchases of Thundersky Lithium Cobalt cells a few years ago. The cells were defective and Thundersky did not seem interested in replacing the bad cells or refunding money and there was nothing that could be done about it from here in the US. With time Thundersky seems to have improved their quality and their services, but many of us are still very suspicious and wary of purchasing from Chinese suppliers. Other than some people here who have been willing to set up distributer ships and offer warranties for a reasonable surcharge I'm not sure how to get around the problem. It's a large amount of money to send to China with little chance of recovering it if something goes wrong.


----------



## chiques (Mar 9, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Obviously warranty/quality issues are the biggest concern. As you may be aware a large number of people lost money on purchases of Tundersky Lithium Cobalt cells a few years ago. The cells were defective and Thundersky did not seem interested in replacing the bad cells or refunding money and there was nothing that could be done about it from here in the US. With time Thundersky seems to have improved their quality and their services, but many of us are still very suspicious and wary of purchasing from Chinese suppliers. Other than some people here who have been willing to set up distributer ships and offer warranties for a reasonable surcharge I'm not sure how to get around the problem. It's a large amount of money to send to China with little chance of recovering it if something goes wrong.



Take cell phone carriers for example. I don't mind paying for a higher monthly rate if when I call for service or support I can speak to someone who knows what they are talking about. Not only that, but I can get their name and location here in the United States. The most important part of this process is that employee here in the United States takes ownership of my problem and is accountable for my satisfaction regarding the issue. 

Overseas support has virtually no concept of this support model..


----------



## Headway Victoria (Mar 2, 2009)

It is safe to do business with Headway and Victoria.Please get on E.S to take a view of our customer's feedback. 
Even though, there are many problems to improved,we are putting efforts to make progress, and we really got some achievments.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I give you credit for your willingness to improve your product and your business.


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anyone know of any retail sources for some of the American Lithium Ion batteries? For example, batteries from A123, Valence, Enerdel, and others? I assume they'll all cost more than Thunderskys and other Chinese batteries, but it would be very nice for people that want those particular batteries.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Valence is just ridiculous pricing last I knew, I don't know how they sell anything. Check out this thread for A123 modules, best deal I've seen to date http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/a123-batteries-built-into-modules-3-29007.html

*Never mind, I see you've already posted in it.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Headway Victoria said:


> Hi ALL of you. I can not tell you that the Headway is the best supplier of LiFePO4 lithium-ion batteries in China now. But we have been improving. I am doing the exporting business, I am willing to listen to customers' advise, suggestions, and complaints , and etc, and pass all the feedback to our managment in order to make progresses not only in the quality but also in the services.



so we can contact you directly for prices and upon acceptance of a quote, you can assure quality and offer a guarantee??


----------



## AndyH (Jun 15, 2008)

jorhyne said:


> www.rechargeablelithiumpower.com
> 
> Has good prices on PSI cylindrical cells.


Thank you for this!

We are official N.A. distributors of 40138 LiFePo4 cells from Phoenix Silicon International, Inc. in Taiwan. This is currently the only factory in the world making this size LiFePO4 cell.

I come from a military and aerospace background - and it's been a pleasure to work with the folks at PSI. They work within an ISO 9001-registered quality system and have a very robust inspection program. Every batch of cells I receive comes with test certificates that include cell impedance and voltage. Cells have been very consistent on arrival to the U.S.

We haven't had to challenge any products shipped - zero defects, zero warranty claims - and the company responds quickly to all of our questions.

These cells are 10AH capacity, and can be discharged to 100A (10C) continuous and up to 13C 'bursts' for 18 seconds. The cells are being used for stand-by power storage, in plug-in hybrid packs, and in pure EVs.

They'll give 2000 full cycles of 100% discharge. The were evaluated against the Hybrid Pulse Power Test and the utility industry pulsed cycle test by Sandia Labs. The utility evaluation has the shallowest discharge, about 10% - the cells provided more than 8300 cycles.

I believe PSI's cells are second only to those made by A123-Systems.

We provide customer service and warranty support from the U.S. (and small to medium orders are delivered to the post office in an EV).

Prices in the store are for single items and dont reflect quantity discounts or forum discounts. 

Thanks again for listing us in this thread!

Andy
Rechargeabe Lithium Power
San Antonio, TX


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Let's bottom line it. Is your price less than wakinyantanka's price of $325 for assembled 115 ah 3.3 volt A123 modules? If not.....


----------



## AndyH (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Let's bottom line it. Is your price less than wakinyantanka's price of $325 for assembled 115 ah 3.3 volt A123 modules? If not.....


I like your amphib! I followed your build and your roll-over testing. 

If you've got the cash for wakinyantanka's special buy of A123 cells then jump on them - I think he's a good guy and will take care of you.

But I'm not talking about a special one-time buy - these cells are available today, and will be available next month, and next year.

A 115Ah 3.3V assembly of PSI cells will be 11 parallel cells with 22 connections. Later in the year PSI will have 14Ah 40138 cells on the street (14Ah cells are in long-term testing now) - that'll be 8 cells with 16 connections. These cells don't require welding - they're very DIY friendly.

Yes - in quantity, with surface shipping from Taiwan, that is a beatable price point.

Andy

Rechargeable Lithium Power
Fun With Lithium Blog
Monitoring T-S Pack with PakTrakr and Sharp Zaurus


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

AndyH said:


> I like your amphib! I followed your build and your roll-over testing.


Thanks, hopefully that phase of testing is over with 


> Yes - in quantity, with surface shipping from Taiwan, that is a beatable price point.
> 
> Andy
> 
> ...


Good news, that's what I was hoping for. From the single cell price on the website I was afraid you couldn't even come close. It might be worth it to set a more realistic price on the website for the single cell just so you don't scare people away. No one is likely to buy just a few cells anyway.


----------



## AndyH (Jun 15, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Good news, that's what I was hoping for. From the single cell price on the website I was afraid you couldn't even come close. It might be worth it to set a more realistic price on the website for the single cell just so you don't scare people away. No one is likely to buy just a few cells anyway.


You might be surprised. 

The single-cell price will stay as it is for now. It's lower than any other N.A. retailer for single cells. Most of my orders come from forum members who (kick kick koff koff) get discounts not available to the general public (stomp stomp). 

Andy


----------



## speculawyer (Feb 10, 2009)

The list is growing nicely.


----------



## EVComponents (Apr 20, 2009)

speculawyer said:


> The list is growing nicely.


I thought I would add to the list. As many of you know, Dave Kois and I recently organized a large purchase with Thunder-Sky for approximately 150,000 AHs. That is currently in progress and should be arriving in 8-12 weeks. 

The price obtained by the group buyers was $1.10 per AH which is much less expensive than any other US retailers. Most others are selling these LIFEPO4 batteries at $1.50 per AH or higher.

The cell sizes available in that order were 40 AH, 60 AH, 90 AH, 100 AH, 160 AH, 200 AH, 260 AH.

We had a few people indicate they were not ready yet, so we are likely building a new bulk order list for late May. Contact Dave Kois if you are interested. Plan for delivery approximately 8-12 weeks after the order is submitted to Thundersky or Sky Energy.

We are offering a one year warranty with a standard purchase.
We are offering a two year warranty if you also purchase a BMS. Contact Dave Kois for details.

Dave Kois email [email protected]
Powered By DC, LLC
http://www.poweredbydc.com/
EV Components, LLC
253-988-5020

My contact email is [email protected]

Thanks,
James Morrison


----------



## alex chang (Apr 27, 2009)

here is a good place to purchase LiFePO4 battery from.anyone who would like lithium iron phosphate battery could visit this website:www.haiba.net.cn
it is a LiFePO4 battery producer.
My email is [email protected]


----------



## Dara (Apr 23, 2009)

Also i have plenty of li-po and ni-mh battery
Ni-MH SC 4800mAh for instance ,dimension: W=73g,H=43.5mm,Φ=23mm ,average voltage :1.24V ,price:$3.20
Please contact me: [email protected].


----------



## wejank (Jan 6, 2010)

alex chang said:


> here is a good place to purchase LiFePO4 battery from.anyone who would like lithium iron phosphate battery could visit this website:www.haiba.net.cn
> it is a LiFePO4 battery producer.
> My email is [email protected]


Hi！
One of my friends tested 76.8v100ah pack from Hipower last year,it has a good performence.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Any new additions or updates? 

Here's a good source of data on various brands & sizes. Prices are competitive too.

lithiumstorage.com/


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've actually been emailing Mike at lithium storage. He's a bit overwhelmed at the moment with the extra business since the EVC meltdown but seems willing to help me out with some very specific cell needs when he gets the time. I think normal orders shouldn't be a problem for him as long as his stock holds out, and I think he has more on the way.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I've actually been emailing Mike at lithium storage. He's a bit overwhelmed at the moment with the extra business since the EVC meltdown but seems willing to help me out with some very specific cell needs when he gets the time. I think normal orders shouldn't be a problem for him as long as his stock holds out, and I think he has more on the way.


I'm curious what you have in mind with your specific cell needs. 

If they do have anything in stock, they don't have Thunder Sky in stock as they just started offering them very recently due to the expected demand for them. They've been SE and HP for quite some time now though. With so many different sizes and three brands, I'm not sure how they would keep stock of anything that they know wouldn't be gone right away, power to them if they do because that would be convenient.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I want to replace one slightly underperforming cell and add one more to my pack so I need specific Ah and resistance numbers from the data sheets, i.e. 112Ah or more actual and .29 or less resistance.


----------

